# wanted: used gas auger



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

I know theres a classified forum but though i may have better luck posting here. I'm looking for a used gas ice auger. can't justify buying a new one. brand doesn't matter and minor issues's are ok. small motors are a hobby for me. thanks everybody. cant wait for the hard water!


----------

